# Sock Stick Horse



## Niamh (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey! With Christmas coming up fast, I thought I'd post a link to this tutorial for making a sock stick horse. It is really easy, really fast, and *really* cheap - really cute, too!

http://unprocessedfamily.blogspot.com/2008/12/sock-stick-horse-tutorial-giveaway.html

It's on my living blog, not my homesteading blog, but I thought some with young kids/grandkids here would appreciate it. My girls *love* them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Those are some VERY cute little barrel-racers you have there! 

I loved my hobbyhorse when I was a girl...his name was Chico.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Those are ADORABLE! Thanks for the great horse sock tutorial


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm making one for m grand nephew (3) to go with his cowboy hat, gun and holster, and red, white and blue star quilt that I made him for Christmas.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Well THAT sure brought a big ol' smile to my face!  Those are adorable. Thanks for the tutorial on them and that video...omg...


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I made one up and it didn't take long and was cute! I made it for my nephew and used John Deere fabric for the mane--he loves tractors! I plan to make a couple more--they are so easy and inexpensive to make!


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Ha! The napping house, man I have read that book a bazillion times between my three girls.
Those are some beautiful girls you have there, the stick horses were adorable.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hmmm...I wonder if one couldn't make sock horses and put them out on the sidewalk as an entryway decoration? (i'm looking at next year) You could string lights from 1 horse's mouth to the next.

Or, since I collect and LOVE nutcrackers (as in the toy soldier looking ones), maybe these stick horses would be good as an army! ooooooo....smaller ones using little kids' socks.


----------

